# need LCD TV.



## sukesh1090 (Aug 25, 2011)

guys i need a LCD TV of around 24".is there any one available for less than 10k?Can i use computer Monitor as a TV?If yes then how can i connect it to DTH set  tap-box.thank you.
Budget increased to 18k.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 26, 2011)

any one please reply me guys.its urgent.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 26, 2011)

get Samsung series 4 LA26D400 for abt 19k...
i am using the 22" same series model.. bt ma model hai Gigasound.. 
and this doesn;t have.. 

yes you can use it as monitor or with STB.,.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 27, 2011)

then computer monitor is cheaper than the TV.so what should i do get a TV or monitor ,which one is better?
today in news paper i saw Sony bravia BX320,starting price from 15000.i guess it is for 22".24" may cost around 18-19k i guess.so which one is better Sony or Samsung one,if you tell TV is better than monitor.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 27, 2011)

Go for the Sony one. I am using this. Before buying I also got confused which brand to buy and I decided Samsung. At shop I found Samsung Rs 500 costlier. Leave it... it doesnot matter aniwz. But Sony have much connectivity options. This might interest u.

HDMI™ / Audio In 	2 (Rear)
USB 2.0 	1 (Side)
Composite Video Input(s) 	2 (Rear/ Hybrid)
Component Video (Y/Pb/Pr) Input(s) 	1 (Rear/ Hybrid)
RF Connection Input(s) 	1 (Rear)
HD15 PC Input / Audio 	1 (Rear)
Analog Audio Input(s) 	3 (1 Side/ 2 Rear)
Audio Out 	1 (Rear)
Headphone Out 	1 (Side)

And you can operate with a single remote if you have a Sony music system or DVD/BD player

*Samsung on the same price range*
HDMI 	1
USB 	1
Component In (Y/Pb/Pr) 	1
Composite In (AV) 	1 (Common Use for Component Y)
Digital Audio Out (Optical) 	1
PC In (D-sub) 	1
RF In (Terrestrial/Cable Input) 	1
Headphone 	1
PC Audio In (Mini Jack) 	1
DVI Audio In (Mini Jack) 	1 (Common Use for PC Audio in) 

SONY have built-in FM radio. Dont know about Samsung.

BUT, point to be noted is Samsung is 1080p while Sony is 720p. But does 1080p really matter on a 22" screen ? 
But connectivity really matters. I have a DVD player, a STB, a Music system and a Digital Media Player. Before in my LG tv I have to plug and unplug every time I use a system coz there was only one connectivity port. Now this Sony have many input terminals. So all remain connected.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 27, 2011)

thank you.i am also thinking about buying sony.lets see what happens.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 27, 2011)

And you can use Computer Monitor as TV. But it will be not plug n play like TV. Suppose somebody with no computer knowledge, be it ur granny or somebody else will find it difficult to operate. Even you will get lazy to turn it on
Coz... Shitch on the monitor, turn on TV tuner card, turn on external speakers, turn on STB.

And it will cost the same, may be much more. 
Rough Calculation:
22" monitor - Rs 11500 + HD external tv tuner card Rs 2000 + 2.1 speakers (5.1 will cost higher) - Rs 1700 = Rs 15200. So why take this hassle.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 27, 2011)

k i increased my budget to 32k and decided to go with this.how is this TV?
Archived KLV-32EX300 : EX300 Series : BRAVIAâ„¢ LCD TV : Sony India


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 27, 2011)

wow... nice decision... I just checked Samsung at the same price range. Sony wins. More connectivity.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_I heard Toshiba brought a new 3D TV which needs no glass. Even Nintendo 3DS is 3D with so glass. So people who wanna buy new TV, specially 3D TVs. its better you save your money for future._


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 27, 2011)

what about this LG model?
LG 32LV2130 LED LCD TV - HD LED TV with USB 2.0! - LG Electronics IN


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 27, 2011)

When I m going to spend so much money, I dont want guest coming to my house say... "humm... LG... nice... but I heard LG dont use good quality components"

If I buy a SONY, people will say wow, SONY. Very Good. Show off to matters... hai ki nhi ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 28, 2011)

thik kaha aur mera munn bi sony ki taraf hi hai.


----------

